# What is your latest preparation?



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Bought 100 lbs of Corn Meal from the bulk store this weekend and packed it into mylar. There was a sale on 5.56 ammo prepacked onto stripper clips so I added 600 rounds of that too.
Total cost for both was about $220.

What was your latest preparation?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I spend a good deal of time absorbing and learning as much as I can to be self-reliant no matter what the circumstances. The more I carry in my head, the less I need.

Physical preps are fine for bumps in the beltway of life: unemployment, illness, economic upheavals, local disasters, and for a limited time, longer-term disasters. Relying mostly on physical preps for long-term security is not in my plans. Preps can be lost in an instant or used up within a period of time. What happens if I can't replace my stash of (xyz), and I have become lulled into a false sense of security by short-term solutions? What happens if my notes on certain critical skills are destroyed, and my knowledge is rusty because I didn't use the skills often enough? In this light, genuine self-reliance is not a matter of preps, but a way of life.

Last but not least, I bolster my spiritual mind and heart on a daily basis, because staying spiritually healthy has carried me through severe times better than any other skill or physical prep has ever carried me.


.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Setting up barter arrangements. Veggies/fruits (blueberries, potatoes, asparagus so far) for meat.


----------



## kevinb (May 31, 2017)

Honestly?!....I hate to admit it but I need to be honest....everything. As of right now, I'm not really ready for anything. I do have a decent stockpile of water (still not enough) and firewood. We're overdue for a large earthquake and we live in the shadow of Mount Rainier (a ticking time bomb) This region does lahar drills every Monday at Noon. I need to get serious ASAP, I'm basically prepared to deal with short term power outages and that's about it. I didn't even know this section was here but glad it is. Thanks for the post, it lights a fire under me to get ready.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am fully prepared...........


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Ah Sourdough...you are so "together" even if you are alone...poor thing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

H


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A new Bible. Best book for long-term preparation there is.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> A new Bible. Best book for long-term preparation there is.


"Praise the LORD, and pass the AMMO"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

DH bought a shotgun, and I have been encouraging him to shoot with the guys when they all go out on Thursday.

Other than that, I have just kept up the pantry and kept if reasonably full. In another week the big sales should hit the stores, and then I will add to the pantry: I do love the holiday sales!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Kroger hs had a big sale the last couple of weeks so stocked up on things. I try to keep a minimum of a years supply here.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ordered 48 cans of Tuna from Amazon. They deliver to the bottom of my mountain, then I pull it up in a sled. Also just got a pair of BAFFIN "Apex" boots from Amazon, rated to -148 (degrees below zero).


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Ordered a couple 12,000 lumen headlamps.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

resto said:


> Ordered a couple 12,000 lumen headlamps.


You do realize they're not really 12000 lumen right? 

If its made in China, just remove a zero off the end for a more accurate figure... 12,000 becomes 1,200 lumens. Still super bright, but not 12,000.. and quite honestly, if its made in China, that 1200 is probably more like 600. 
At 12,000, you'd need sunglasses.

Figure it this way, one of the best LED chips out there is the Cree XM-L2 and its only capable of putting out about 1200 lumens if it has a good heat sink and power regulation that's running off an 18650 battery.

I bought a NiteCore HC60 that has a maximum output of 1000 lumens on high... and really, at 1000 lumens, doing normal things, its actually too bright.. the only thing the high setting is good for is if you want to illuminate a long distance in front of you, like 50 to 100 yards out. 
It has 5 brightness levels and I usually operate on either 2 or 3... going to 4 is brighter than is comfortable when looking at things right in front of you, and going to high (5) is just insane.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Just picked up an genuine Eotech EXPS3-0 from Craigslist.. Brand new in the box for $300 with a manufacturing date of Dec 2017. Got a bit lucky on that one.

There are a lot of eotech chinese clones but they're cheap knock offs.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Murby,
What is an Eotech....?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

anniew said:


> Murby,
> What is an Eotech....?


Here's a photo of an EOTech that I got my wife for Christmas a few years ago. It's on her Colt M4.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Here's a photo of an EOTech that I got my wife for Christmas a few years ago. It's on her Colt M4.
> View attachment 63785


Almost fits in the family bible. 

No frozen jack on the rail.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

My prep is the same everyday and the reason why I bought a farm in the middle of nowhere and started learning the "homestead life". It is more than physical preps, learning to grow your own food and to self sustain to the best of your abilities and resources. I could say I bought 64 more rolls of toilet paper and that brings my total supply up to around 3000 rolls or I bought another 500 rounds of 30.06 for my hunting rifle. The later which I cant explain. I harvested a years supply of deer meat with 3 rounds this year, which means I have enough rounds for over 160 years worth of hunting just with that purchase. The real prep is using and honing the skills required to live like we did 150 years ago. For every modern convenience I have, I try to have a back up or a skill that can replicate it with out modern technology. Yesterday I bought a scythe and I plan on growing some alfalfa and harvesting myself and seeing how much hay I can get to feed goats over the winter. Right now I can buy all the hay I need, but what if I couldn't? Could I grow and harvest enough on my farm with out the use of my tractor? How many acres and how much time do I need to dedicate to it? As the song goes "you don't know what you got till its gone" so my prep is to be ready for the day in which it all goes, and if that never happens I had a lot of fun along the way.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

catsboy said:


> so my prep is to be ready for the day in which it all goes, and* if that never happens I had a lot of fun along the way*.


This is a point that most don't understand, and not understanding it their lost.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> I just ordered 48 cans of Tuna from Amazon. They deliver to the bottom of my mountain, then I pull it up in a sled. Also just got a pair of BAFFIN "Apex" boots from Amazon, rated to -148 (degrees below zero).


Sweet!

Back in 2010, Meijer had a sale on canned tuna for 35 cents/can. My wife picked up 250 of them, half in water, half in oil.

While she continues to purchase them on sale, I just ate a can of the 2010 stuff the other day and it was absolutely no different than a brand new can. 
Tuna stores really well.

We keep our inventory between 200 and 300 cans at all time.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

anniew said:


> Murby,
> What is an Eotech....?


The EoTech sight I purchased is called a Holographic Weapons Sight. The reason its special has to do with combat. 

Normally, when you look through a regular rifle scope, you have to make sure your eyeball is physically located in the perfect position. If your eyeball is too far from the scope or too close, the bullet won't hit your target. If your eyeball isn't perfectly aligned with the axis of the scope, such as too high, too low, too far left or too far right of the center, your bullet will also miss the target. 
This is known in normal scopes as Parallax Shift. If you set a scope in a vice so it doesn't move, you can look through it and move your eye around and you'll notice that even though the scope isn't moving, the cross hairs seem to drift around on the target. So in short, placement of your eyeball behind the scope is every bit as important as being able to hold the rifle steady when you take a shot.
All this burns up time, and during combat, and even in a lot of hunting situations, this could cost you. In combat, it gives the bad guy more time. 

A holographic weapons sight, also known as a "red dot sight", doesn't require your eyeball to be perfectly aligned.. in fact, your eyeball doesn't even need to be close really. Just so long as you can see your target through the sight, the aiming dot (crosshairs) will show you exactly where the bullet will hit.. This saves a lot of time. 

Some weapon sights of this type are powered by different technologies. Some use internal lasers, some of the "latest and greatest" use a newer holographic technology like the EoTech. 

When you use an EoTech, you keep both eyes open even though you're only looking through the scope with one eye. Both of your eyes focus on the target. When doing this, the holographic weapon sight creates an optical illusion that makes it look like the aiming dot (cross hairs) are actually physically located on your target... as if someone drew a red circle on them. 

There is no need to focus, no need for your eyes to adjust to the scope. 

The Eotech just happens to be one of the higher end units. You can buy red-dot sights for as little as $75, but they have parallax and are kind of crappy.

What's special about mine is that I only paid $300 for a $650 item that's brand new in the box and a hot seller. My particular model is also Night Vision compatible which means that if you're a bad guy, you really really don't want to get into a firefight with me after dark.

Its SHTF stuff.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Murby said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Back in 2010, Meijer had a sale on canned tuna for 35 cents/can. My wife picked up 250 of them, half in water, half in oil.
> 
> ...


We keep ours at about 100 cans. We very seldom eat it, my wife feeds it to our 4 cats daily for a treat. The cats love it but our vet always as a few words for the wife about it. I try to tell her she is feeding them too much and its not good for them. Her answer is to play with them so that they are getting exercise.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Murby said:


> The EoTech sight


Most of those had problems.
I hope yours was made after the big recall.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> ...... My wife picked up 250 of them, half in water, *half in oil*....


My next order is going to be packed in oil. It does not taste as good.......but the drained off oil makes good bear bait. And I can also mix the oil with Beaver Castor to make it go further, as lure/bait for the trapline.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most of those had problems.
> I hope yours was made after the big recall.


They had thermal drift issues at extreme temps. If you own one, you can send it in and they'll replace it.
Mine is date stamped Dec 2017


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

I ordered an Ecozoom versa, for the Fireplace. I have a Sun Oven, but maybe indoor cooking Post SHTF might be a good idea. Other than that I made a Sams run.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Current preps are mostly food, which I add to and rotate monthly. Some water also, but not enough storage space for my own comfort.
I plan on adding a good first aid kit and some very basic medicines like antibiotics from the feed syore and Tylenol and Immodium next


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

My preps for this week:
Went to doctor for routine checkup. Asked doctor if he would give me a prescription for some amoxicillin so I can put it in storage. Ended up with a 10 day supply of 500mg tablets. 

Wife went to Sam's club and picked up 50 lbs of sugar, 100 rolls of toilet paper, another 10lbs of beans, coffee and some other goodies. Spent about $300. 

Also just started a neighbor into prepping. He bought 50lbs of rice and I'm going to show him how to use mylar and oxygen absorbers. Its a start for him.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

catsboy said:


> My prep is the same everyday and the reason why I bought a farm in the middle of nowhere and started learning the "homestead life". It is more than physical preps, learning to grow your own food and to self sustain to the best of your abilities and resources. I could say I bought 64 more rolls of toilet paper and that brings my total supply up to around 3000 rolls or I bought another 500 rounds of 30.06 for my hunting rifle. The later which I cant explain. I harvested a years supply of deer meat with 3 rounds this year, which means I have enough rounds for over 160 years worth of hunting just with that purchase. The real prep is using and honing the skills required to live like we did 150 years ago. For every modern convenience I have, I try to have a back up or a skill that can replicate it with out modern technology. Yesterday I bought a scythe and I plan on growing some alfalfa and harvesting myself and seeing how much hay I can get to feed goats over the winter. Right now I can buy all the hay I need, but what if I couldn't? Could I grow and harvest enough on my farm with out the use of my tractor? How many acres and how much time do I need to dedicate to it? As the song goes "you don't know what you got till its gone" so my prep is to be ready for the day in which it all goes, and if that never happens I had a lot of fun along the way.


Very well said! So many people think it is just about warehousing enough supplies to last until the second coming of Christ and give little thought to actually living they way they are preparing or how they are going to maintain a manageable life rather than waiting it out on MREs and hoping that normality returns before the pantry empties out.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Went to town for Blankets. It was 31 F this morning with Ice on the Dogs water. Very rare here.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Bought 10, 20 rnd, Gen 3, sand colored PMags. Im going to dye them Dark Earth. I have the Rit Dye, formula for that color.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

resto said:


> Bought 10, 20 rnd, Gen 3, sand colored PMags. Im going to dye them Dark Earth. I have the Rit Dye, formula for that color.


Thanks for reminding me, I forgot to buy mags for my Armalite AR10. I had purchased some 20 round mags for it, told the guy on the phone I had an Armalite AR10B and he sent me the wrong mags, sent them back, got my refund, but forgot to reorder.

Earlier this week, my wife found a sale on Rubbermaid RoughNeck 18gal containers at Walmart.com. 12 of them for $78 ($6.50each) and I couldn't pass it up. The 2 gallon mylar bags fit perfectly in them laying down so you can stack like 6 or 7 of them in there for around 50 to 70 lbs of food.

Packed another 50lb bag of flour into Mylar this evening and ordered some EBL Lithium-Ion 9volt rechargeable batteries (600mah) that got really good reviews on youtube.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Put a couple hundred pounds of pork in the freezer, gonna trade some for some bear, caribou and moose meat. Make sausages with some of each.

Dry curing my own bacon, so I can hang it in room temperature and not take up valuable freezer/fridge space.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished building this stove from a ammo can. I burnt the old paint off and will re-coat with heat paint. Pipe, grill and legs fit inside and it fits into a pannier so it can be packed into the bush. Still need to build a stainless water heater to go in the chimney. 
I also need to weigh it so I can counterbalance it in the other pannier.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Murby said:


> My preps for this week:
> Went to doctor for routine checkup. Asked doctor if he would give me a prescription for some amoxicillin so I can put it in storage. Ended up with a 10 day supply of 500mg tablets.
> 
> Wife went to Sam's club and picked up 50 lbs of sugar, 100 rolls of toilet paper, another 10lbs of beans, coffee and some other goodies. Spent about $300.
> ...


Ever look into fish antibiotics? We have a supply of several different antibiotics this way.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

oldasrocks said:


> Ever look into fish antibiotics? We have a supply of several different antibiotics this way.


Yup, we have those too. The problem with fish antibiotics is that they are expensive, whereas, when the doctor prescribes them, I can go to Walmart and pay $4 for the entire prescription.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Most people find it is difficult to get a doctor to prescribe "extra" antibiotics for "just in case." Even if I knew such a doctor, the cost of the visit is much more expensive than fish antibiotics. And some, like me, see a doctor so seldom that it would be a long time before getting a prescription regardless of the cost.


.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

CajunSunshine said:


> Most people find it is difficult to get a doctor to prescribe "extra" antibiotics for "just in case." Even if I knew such a doctor, the cost of the visit is much more expensive than fish antibiotics. And some, like me, see a doctor so seldom that it would be a long time before getting a prescription regardless of the cost.
> .


Ya, if you were to make an appointment just for the purpose it would be a waste of money.. fish would be cheaper. 

But the wife and I have a habit of asking for them at every appointment we go to for any reason. I just told the doctor the truth about what I'm doing with them and he was fine with it. He knows I can get the exact same fish stuff and he knows I'm not going to actually use them in normal times. 

My wife goes to a different doctor than I do and her doc didn't have any problem with it either. Heck, we even got the "kid strength" prescription from the doc my child goes to, in fact, we doubled up on that one. The pharmacy gave us a liquid, we took it home and started giving it to my kid (she had an actual ear infection), then the wife went back to the pharmacy and claimed our child wouldn't drink the liquid because "said it was gross", and asked them for pills. Bingo! Score one more! 

Yup.. we're building up a stock pile of them, one way or another. But again, I would never take them during normal times.. I would always go see a doctor because different antibiotics treat different stuff and while I have the books for it, I'm not going to guess.

Now if I could only get my hands on some pain killers. My wife had two minor surgeries over the past decade, and she had one of her teeth reworked, each time they gave her Vicodin. Each time, she only used one pill out of the bottle and put the rest in the refrigerator for storage. We have like 200 or more of these things saved up but the oldest are getting really old and I bet they're probably losing their kick. I read that Vicodin is only good for 3 or 4 years. 

This year, I need to source some IV bags and associated hardware and learn to make and IV solution with Ringers Lactate.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job, Murby! You are one of the fortunate few. Many people lament the problem of getting their doctors to loosen up a bit on prescribing antibiotics.


.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

CajunSunshine said:


> Good job, Murby! You are one of the fortunate few. Many people lament the problem of getting their doctors to loosen up a bit on prescribing antibiotics.
> .


That might be because far too many people would take them at the first sniffle or runny nose. I can't say I blame the doctors for not trusting their patients. 
People are panicky and foolish.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> Ya, if you were to make an appointment just for the purpose it would be a waste of money.. fish would be cheaper.
> 
> But the wife and I have a habit of asking for them at every appointment we go to for any reason. I just told the doctor the truth about what I'm doing with them and he was fine with it. He knows I can get the exact same fish stuff and he knows I'm not going to actually use them in normal times.
> 
> ...


Have you heard of kratom? I use it near daily and it stores incredibly well, with no noticeable potentency loss. It might not be legal in your state. It's a very subtle pain reliever, but I quit taking my prescribed painkillers because of it. It also won't get you stoned, and you can't OD on it.

You could also grow some papaver somniferum, for SHTF. Keep the seeds to replant every year.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I see a lot of bad experiences reported with Kratom. Think I'd rather get my hands on some good old fashioned opioids.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> I see a lot of bad experiences reported with Kratom. Think I'd rather get my hands on some good old fashioned opioids.


Could you link me to the bad experiences, I haven't came across many of them.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Check erowid... they have user reviews in their "experience vaults" <<Whatever that is.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> Check erowid... they have user reviews in their "experience vaults" <<Whatever that is.


Ahh yes erowid.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

HeavyHauler said:


> Ahh yes erowid.


Well glad you're familiar with it. It showed up in the google results when I went to check out your kratom suggestion.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

To round out my bowhunting/bowfishing skills, I've been shoring up other "primitive" skills such as faster assembly of atlatls (it takes me longer than I'd like to make one), stockpiling quality flintknapping materials, etc. etc.

I am positively in love with atlatls. It is fun, fast and deadly--even to a five gallon bucket at 50+ feet. (In the old days, atlatls killed much bigger game, lol.) Now I want to practice using a moving target. (Maybe rolling a tire stuffed with (?) downhill? I dunno. Anyone have any other ideas?)

To the uninitiated, atlatls are easy as pie to make and learn. Years ago, I taught my young grandson how to fling one, and he nailed it from the third try onward. Go to Youtube and see how easy it is.


.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

My latest Preps from Dec 25th to current:

After much research, I ordered a 4 pack of EBL brand 9 volt Lithium-Ion batteries (those square ones). Seems that the EBL's are the only decent ones that actually have 600mAh as they are listed. Someone on Youtube did a rather lengthy capacity test on several brands and posted the results. So I bought a 2 slot charger and 4 of the batteries for $22. I'm really tired of replacing batteries in my smoke alarms and various multimeters, stud finders, etc.

Also after much research, and some well placed hints, my wife bought me a Yaesu FT-60R for Christmas ($154). After a bit of testing, I'm hitting repeaters 26 to 28 miles away from indoors at my office desk.
I already have an ICOM746 base station but needed something mobile. Since the ICOM has the 2 meter band, and the Yaesu has the 2 meter band, it should work out well. 
I also learned that with a 5 minute simple modification, the Yaesu can be made to transmit on the FRS and MURS frequencies that those Walmart walkie talkies use.

And lastly, from Craigslist, I picked up a CB Radio antenna tuner (SWR Meter) because I have three cb radios and no way to match antenna's to them.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Dyed and stuffed PMags


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I didn't know you could do that with mags. Mine are all black. Is it the camera or is that a 300 blackout? Looks to short for 308 and to freaking big for 5.56.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

This Mag is loaded with 300 Blackout. 5.56 Gen 3 PMags work fine with 300. Never had a problem. I know it looks short in there and the rounds do move back and forth a little, but that has never effected function. These were white, Magpul calls them "Sand" Colored. I couldn't find any 20 round in Brown, so I dyed some sand colored ones with rit clothing Dye. Magpul advertises that they can be dyed with any clothing dye. 1 Tsp perl Grey, 6 tsp Tan, 1 Tsp Dark Brown. Heat water to 178-190F, stir, soak disassembled Mags 10 Min. All my 5.56 ARs have Black Mags. I recently built an AR in 300 ACC Black Out. These brown ones are stuffed with 300 Blackout. Its the only way to tell at first glance, between the Calibers. I have a lot of "Stuffed" Mags around. My new 300 build has become my GOTO for Home defense. Soooo I wouldn't want to stuff the wrong Mag in a Rifle when I need it Fast and Blow my face off. Now Brown is 300. No confusion. I really like the 300 Blackout. At first I didn't believe the Hype, so I built one and I like that round. Im seriously considering a 10.5" pistol Build with a can, for Subsonic 220 Gr, for Home defense.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

My latest prep:
Knowing my wife was going to get me a portable ham radio for Christmas, I've spent the last couple months looking around for a decent ham radio tower. The little rubber duck antenna on the handheld hams work fine when outside, but when you're inside, or when you really need to get a signal out, a high gain antenna is needed... and some altitude. 

So I've been looking for an antenna tower... something 25 to 40 feet. and discovered they are expensive to the tune of around $300 for a 20ft to over $1000 for a 40ft unit. OUCH! 

Back in early December, someone on my local craigslist had posted a 30 foot tower for sale for $150. YES! Except the ad included only a phone number and when I called the number, it wasn't a valid phone number.  

I tried changing one digit on each and didn't have any luck after about 20 wrong numbers. But the one thing the seller did do was to list the crossing of the two dirt roads he was close to. I tried for over a month to contact the seller with no luck. Finally, I decided to go high tech. I pulled my drone out of my Faraday cage and sent it on a GPS guided, grid organized tour of the area. Set it for a ground altitude of 250 feet (to avoid power lines and big honkin trees), and had it snap photos of the ground. 
BINGO! Target acquired and locked on baby! 

Ended up buying the ideal antenna tower last night in -15 degree temperatures for just $100. The seller said he was wondering why he hadn't gotten any calls on it! ROFLMAO.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Love it!!! Perseverance is also a critical survival trait and for that, you deserve high marks. 


.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought a hand cranked butter churn so I can make butter ... And use the left over butter milk for biscuits or pancakes.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Tried to get close to Sourdough on another thread. Thought that'd be good for a SHTF situation. Told him I'd come with guns and ammo - He wanted pictures - of my guns and dog. Sigh.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Made a list of veterinary meds needed and have stocked up on them and now use and buy new on a rotation.

Every couple of years my husband has to re-certify on his Wilderness First Aid for work. Although I had my basic first aid I now think I need to refresh it and upgrade it.

I have been thinking a lot about the Cuban Missile Crisis lately probably because of all the nuclear war chest beating. I remember the summer before that October because all the mothers in our area suddenly disappeared for two or sometimes three evenings every week leaving the fathers to feed and round up the kids. 

I never gave it any thought then as I was too busy being a school free wild summer savage (or for decades after ) but talking with my husband we realized that all the mothers in his area also disappeared that summer. He knew that his Mom was taking First Aid courses and I finally made the connection to my Mom calling me in one day to bandage my head and arms - until my fidgeting made her throw me back outside.

I guess preparing for survival should include first aid for people (and animals ) and obviously our government took the threat of nuclear war very seriously back then.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

One of the things we've done as preppers that I don't think others do, is to make a list of all the doctors in our local area.

Using a combination of public tax records, internet searches, and real estate listings, my wife has compiled a list of the 30 closest doctors to our location. She put together a list of their names, type of doctor, age, and personal residential address. When she was finished, she went after the pharmacists and veterinarians and made similar lists.

I figure if SHTF really happens, one of the things I'll do is find one or more of these doctors and invite them to stay with us. Let them know we have food, medical supplies and defensive security, and how we already had their name on a list.

Not sure how that's going to go over but its worth a shot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Murby said:


> One of the things we've done as preppers that I don't think others do, is to make a list of all the doctors in our local area.
> 
> Using a combination of public tax records, internet searches, and real estate listings, my wife has compiled a list of the 30 closest doctors to our location. She put together a list of their names, type of doctor, age, and personal residential address. When she was finished, she went after the pharmacists and veterinarians and made similar lists.
> 
> ...


You better make a list of dentists, too. 

Just so you know, our daughter and son-in-law are both MDs. SIL has about 15 firearms. So, if you have need the aid of an MD during TEOTWAWKI, you might get better cooperation if you have some junk silver to bargain with. Just sayin'


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Mostly consolidating. Still have to move a 2000 gal. fuel tank and two 400 gallon tanks. The two small tanks will be used for SVO to run the inside multifuel wood/oil boiler and a truck and tractors during warm weather.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Added another drinking water storage barrel. I have three now (3*55gallons each) so I think that's enough.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Fed my worm colonies, plan to expand to another 2 colonies. Just waiting for bins to come in.

Going to be ordering seeds and lights soon, get an advanced start on my garden this year.

Picked up a few extra canned goods, and made another batch of Cranberry Wine.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

HeavyHauler said:


> Fed my worm colonies, plan to expand to another 2 colonies. Just waiting for bins to come in.
> 
> Going to be ordering seeds and lights soon, get an advanced start on my garden this year.
> 
> Picked up a few extra canned goods, and made another batch of Cranberry Wine.


I use to keep two large chest freezers for worm bins. They worked good to stabilize temperatures in both hot and cold weather. 

I don't grow worms anymore because I discovered a better material. We now use compost from almost 100% kitchen scraps. I don't know why but it works better than the worm compost. 

I modified a couple of 55 gallon drums with agitator bars and a hatch on the side. The drum lays horizontal on the ground and we throw food into it. Once or twice a week, when I'm mowing the grass or walking by it, I'll give it a kick and let the drum rotate a couple times to mix things up. 

The compost inside is protected from rain so the nutrients don't wash away into the ground.

I tried worm compost for two years and it didn't work as well as the kitchen compost.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am expecting apple and apricot trees in the mail. Dried fruit is wonderful, and I expect to dry what does not get eaten fresh.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> I use to keep two large chest freezers for worm bins. They worked good to stabilize temperatures in both hot and cold weather.
> 
> I don't grow worms anymore because I discovered a better material. We now use compost from almost 100% kitchen scraps. I don't know why but it works better than the worm compost.
> 
> ...


I think it's because worm castings are considered to be a hot compost. Best use is to make it into a compost tea.

I'm gonna be doing a kitchen/yard scrap compost outside this year, supplemented with manure/humanure, straw and wood chips. As well as dried leaves.

My worms get rid of all the kitchen scraps indoors throughout our long (8 month) and cold (-20 to -55) winters.

My worms and first in came to me free. So all I have to do is give them kitchen scraps (veggies, powdered eggshells) and shredded newspaper (also free).

I just pay for their bins.

I also got another colony started with worms from the previous colonies. Gonna check on them in a bit and add more scraps if necessary.

We generate a lot of kitchen scraps throughout the winter and one colony just wasn't going through the scraps fast enough. My freezer was getting full. So I decided to start more colonies.

In the spring, I'll start adding scraps to the outside compost pile.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Terri said:


> I am expecting apple and apricot trees in the mail. Dried fruit is wonderful, and I expect to dry what does not get eaten fresh.


I'm gonna be ordering a few fruit trees myself for this spring. A couple varieties of apples and apricots that will grow in my zone2b. I love dried apricots and my kids love dried apple slices!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

HH, really? There are apricots that can live in zone 2b????


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

anniew said:


> HH, really? There are apricots that can live in zone 2b????


Yes, I guess so. At least one variety that should grow up here. The seed place/nursery is in zone 4, but apparently this variety should survive our zone.

So I'm gonna give it a grow. Lol. If it keeps, excellent! And if not, at least it has been tried.

I don't know if anyone has grown it up here, but I'm willing to try.

Dried apricots are terribly expensive here. $7.99 for a little plastic bin of them, and I love them for snacks. I also want to try making apricot wine


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

well, don't keep us in suspense....what is the variety?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Built my non prepper girlfriend a 3*4*12 raised bed garden area because I



Plan ahead and because she

Likes pretty growing things. LOL


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Walmart just had a sale on Cream of Mushroom condensed soup for $0.50 a can. 

Bought 100 cans. I like mushroom soup and the condensed stuff is good for mixing into stews and pastas.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I just bought a new Predator 3500 Generator from Harbor freight that was on sale last week. Its is supposed to be the quiet inverter type. I just sold my 5000 watt Coleman Powermate generator ... I had to get fixed before I could sell it. It worked OK but it was waaaaayyy too loud. To the point of aggravating. I only need a generator for the 'fridge, chest freezer and sump pump anyway. This one will handle all that. I'll be doing the initial starting this saturday, let it run 5 hours and change the oil. It will be nice to have one with a push button start.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

I'm starting my 2nd worm colony this weekend. Last weekend I built a 10 x 8 steel building over my well as a well house. The well only takes about 1/4 of the space so since its in my orchard and bee yard I moved all my orchard supplies and bee gear out there so its close by.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I just bought a new Predator 3500 Generator from Harbor freight that was on sale last week. Its is supposed to be the quiet inverter type. I just sold my 5000 watt Coleman Powermate generator ... I had to get fixed before I could sell it. It worked OK but it was waaaaayyy too loud. To the point of aggravating. I only need a generator for the 'fridge, chest freezer and sump pump anyway. This one will handle all that. I'll be doing the initial starting this saturday, let it run 5 hours and change the oil. It will be nice to have one with a push button start.
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Make sure you drain the carburetor when you are finished and refill it with gas stabilizer so it doesn't have any issues if it sits in storage for an extended period.

Its really best to just start up motors every three to six months and let them run for 20 minutes.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Bought another beer kit; regular $56.99 and got it for $6.99. Couldn't pass up $7 for 2gals of beer!

Also another 5gal water container.

Gonna be buying a new longe range hiking bag on Monday. An Eberlestock Terminator with the rifle attachment bag.

Also ordering lights/seeds and trees on Monday.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

HeavyHauler said:


> Bought another beer kit; regular $56.99 and got it for $6.99. Couldn't pass up $7 for 2gals of beer!
> 
> Also another 5gal water container.
> 
> ...


Emergency beer for SHTF????? Or is this something you just do for fun?

Man that bag is awesome.. at $400+, I have to ask, does it walk next to you or do you still have to carry it??


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> Emergency beer for SHTF????? Or is this something you just do for fun?
> 
> Man that bag is awesome.. at $400+, I have to ask, does it walk next to you or do you still have to carry it??


Both? I guess. Haha. I like to brew beer, wine, Mead and cider. I mostly make wine, currently have about 10gal aging.

Unfortunately still have to carry it, weighs nearly 9lbs, but has built in shooting rests, stands up on its on, built with tough materials (I kill bags easily), very well made and plenty of other pros; as well as a few cons (weight, which doesn't much bother me and price. Comes up to about $800ish in CAD and probably duties tacked on).

Not quite sure if I'm gonna go with it, but it feels like the right bag for me. So I probably will.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Just added a Colt M4 Combat Unit to the armory:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/default.aspx?item=LE6960-CCU

I put an Eotech on the last one but I think I'll marry this one to a Trijicon.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Drank some beers, listened to some tunes and got 292 seed pots going last night. About a third of the way done, plus the fruit trees/bushes that will be coming in sometime in May. As well as about 50 strawberry plants, besides the 24 I started.

I realized how much I loathe seed pots and tiny seeds (celery, oregano, mint, etc).

I'll finish the other 600ish some time this week. Plus 72 that my kids will do for their little veggie patches.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

We planted 3 apple trees so far and plan to add 3 more apples and 2 peach trees . Adding to our water stash by buying 2 - 3 cases a week. I added 25 pounds of flour packed in mylar and a bucket. Also packed several servings of rice and beans by using our Food Saver vacuum sealer. Oh yea also put 25 pounds of sugar into half gallon jars. 

We dod have a small stash of freeze dried foods we purchased on line, tried it and it is not bad. Will work in a pinch. Still need more sugar and flour also baking soda and powder. Will be working on some meals in jars which will be easy to cook. Slow but sure we are getting there.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Started 292 seed pots and got them under my light panel.

Still have another 400+ to start, plus 5 saskatoons, 2 haskap, 25 raspberry, 50 strawberry, 3 rhubarb and not sure what else. Oh 10 asparagus crowns.

My yard is gonna be full.

I'm going to place another fruit tree/bush order to plant at our BOL's and do some propagation and what not on some of the wild varieties growing there.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Planted a dwarf apple and apricot, started planting the garden.

The garden is really not a prep because I will benefit from it in 2 months time, but it COULD be a prep if it hits the fan: a true win - win situation! In the mean time I am looking forward to fresh peas, beans, taters, and salad veggies.

And with the money saved I will pay bills and buy canned meat. If it does hit the fan I can always make bean sprouts for veggies but meat is harder to come by.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Jlynnp said:


> We planted 3 apple trees so far and plan to add 3 more apples and 2 peach trees . Adding to our water stash by buying 2 - 3 cases a week. I added 25 pounds of flour packed in mylar and a bucket. Also packed several servings of rice and beans by using our Food Saver vacuum sealer. Oh yea also put 25 pounds of sugar into half gallon jars.
> 
> We dod have a small stash of freeze dried foods we purchased on line, tried it and it is not bad. Will work in a pinch. Still need more sugar and flour also baking soda and powder. Will be working on some meals in jars which will be easy to cook. Slow but sure we are getting there.


You know, you can save the expensive (and breakable) 1/2 gallon jars and pack sugar into standard 2 liter pop bottles. It will store for decades and decades just fine.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

I planted 3 filbert nut trees and a pecan tree. I now have 4 nut trees and 7 fruit trees, apple, pear and cherry. I plotted out log home location and they broke ground last Wednesday. I need one more pecan tree for pollination. I had ordered one but they did not send it with this order so I have a credit and I hope to get it in the ground at the end of May. That will be the next time I'm there.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

My latest prep I bought last week is a cross bow, I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Ordered an 8 light panel w/light bulbs, ratchet straps and a heating mat. Waiting on the heating mat to come in. Got a 5% discount and free shipping.

High quality lights, good service


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

damoc said:


> Built my non prepper girlfriend a 3*4*12 raised bed garden area because I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the completed bed with some raddishes,beets and lettuce starting to grow.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

PSA is having a promotion on xm855 rounds.. These are the green tip (steel core) so they have far better penetration against harder targets. And they're from Lake City!
http://palmettostatearmory.com/lake...-on-10-round-clips-in-ammo-can-of-420rds.html

Just bought a half dozen boxes.. best deal I've ever seen on them so far... and can't beat free shipping!


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Just added 300 gallons of diesel fuel to my supplies.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Planted some potatoes, garlic, shallots and onions today.

Earliest I ever planted them, but last year my onions didn't do so well. So I'm trying something different.

I didn't use all of my sets, wanted to hold some back to plant later.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Murby said:


> Just added 300 gallons of diesel fuel to my supplies.



Two weeks ago I bought two 150 gallon fuel tanks. I'm using one for diesel and one for gas.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Scavenged 300 feet Chain link fence for free to improve chicken run
Got a stick welder to be finally able to manipulate the world around me in a civilized mannor(not wood working anymore)
Got all my gardinen, indoor and outdoor tools serviced, repaired and maintained to start fresh into the hopefully soon upcoming season


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

catsboy said:


> Two weeks ago I bought two 150 gallon fuel tanks. I'm using one for diesel and one for gas.


I'm afraid of storing gasoline.. it goes bad too quickly.. Even with sta-bil added it only lasts for a year. 
I keep 20 gallons around for the yard machines but that's about it.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Murby said:


> I'm afraid of storing gasoline.. it goes bad too quickly.. Even with sta-bil added it only lasts for a year.
> I keep 20 gallons around for the yard machines but that's about it.


If you can find a place to buy it AvGas Aviation Gasoline is supposed to keep extremely well I heard this from a old aircraft mechanic and pilot.I expect it is safe for most gas engines and has a higher octane rating to begin with.
PS he mentioned this long lasting AvGas was supposed to have something to do with civil defense back in the day


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought toilet paper before going to the Mexican restaurant. Seth


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I built a small cabin inside a twenty foot shipping container. Shhhhhhh, don't tell my neighbors it has a flush toilet. They will all be coming over to visit.


Muleskinner1


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Got in all my fruit trees/bushes/plants and asparagus yesterday. Planting today.

Also digging out 3-4 raspberry bushes from an old lady's yard that I get for free.

Also got 5 large white fish from my bear guide buddy for free, says he's gonna drop off some bear meat when he gets back to town.

Life is good here in the north.

I need to figure out how to post photos.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Just packed away 50 lbs of food grade activated carbon granules... Also put six 1lb bags of calcium hypochlorite (HTH) into six quart canning jars and pulled a hard vacuum on them.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Remember those 3-4 raspberry bushes?

Turns out it was about 20+ canes. Lol. They're all starting to leaf out since the other day, didn't take long at all. Good to know my soil life is on par.

Wood and utility fencing came in today, got a bunch of raised beds to build and fill tomorrow.

+30c today, my province issued a temperature warning. Lol. "Extreme Heat"

Also put in a bunch of herbs I started, some spinach and some other types of lettuces.

Life is good in the north!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Currently getting everything ready to start smoking some bacon and canning pork


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Currently getting everything ready to start smoking some bacon and canning pork


I'll be right over!


----------



## survival49 (May 6, 2018)

It’s the growing season here in Washington state and most other states as well so I cleared out the grow shed and transplanted the rest of my onions, peppers, and cucumbers. I also got my potatoes in (late) but they are potatoes.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hauling freight.


----------



## survival49 (May 6, 2018)

I see a lot people here store processed food like flour, cornmeal, baking powder. May I suggest winter wheat and popcorn instead. You would need a mill to grind it and it’s a little coarse ( run it though till it meets your taste )but the shelf life on wheat berry is insane in comparison. I keep 25 lbs. of cornmeal and it always go’s stale or rancid ( don’t know if that’s the right word). You can freeze baking powder and yeast but only in usable portions since you can’t refreeze it, but in a grid down that will only last till your genny runs out of gas or propane.


----------



## survival49 (May 6, 2018)

survival49 said:


> I see a lot people here store processed food like flour, cornmeal, baking powder. May I suggest winter wheat and popcorn instead. You would need a mill to grind it and it’s a little coarse ( run it though till it meets your taste )but the shelf life on wheat berry is insane in comparison. I keep 25 lbs. of cornmeal and it always go’s stale or rancid ( don’t know if that’s the right word). You can freeze baking powder and yeast but only in usable portions since you can’t refreeze it, but in a grid down that will only last till your genny runs out of gas or propane.


I would like to know what your thoughts are on this and I have pretty thick skin.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

survival49 said:


> I would like to know what your thoughts are on this and I have pretty thick skin.


The trick to keep things fresh is mylar bags and oxygen absorbers.. 

If you're just storing flour in a bag then its not going to last long.. maybe a year or two in a dry cool basement. But if you pack it into mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, it can last a decade or better.

Almost all food degradation is caused by oxygen. Its really really important to remove all the oxygen and prevent any new oxygen from infiltrating through the container. This is why we use mylar.. oxygen can't go through aluminum..


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Building more cache sites........hauling freight.........hauling pre-packed 120mm ammo cans.......hauling more freight.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

survival49 said:


> I would like to know what your thoughts are on this and I have pretty thick skin.


I think you are correct wheat stores very well just as is but when its turned to flour it needs more thought and work into how to store it.plus many grains can be used to plant again, malted for sweetener or beverage,fed to important valuable critters like chickens,or just turned into sprouts for mid winter greens and vitamins.

Much more versatile than flours and processed goods.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, it looks like the Swedish government is getting prepared. We all got a booklet in the post today, telling us what measures to take in the case of war or a crisis


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

damoc said:


> I think you are correct wheat stores very well just as is but when its turned to flour it needs more thought and work into how to store it.plus many grains can be used to plant again, malted for sweetener or beverage,fed to important valuable critters like chickens,or just turned into sprouts for mid winter greens and vitamins.
> 
> Much more versatile than flours and processed goods.


Its all about surface area.. the more surface area is exposed, the greater the oxidation and spoilage. Wheat berries store extremely well on their own, add mylar and oxygen absorber and they'll store for three or four decades.. (which is among the longest of all food storage times)

The down side of the berries is that they also take up a lot more storage space and require labor to grind into flour later..


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

reneedarley said:


> Well, it looks like the Swedish government is getting prepared. We all got a booklet in the post today,* telling us what measures to take in the case of war or a crisis*


You should take those measures NOW.. Once something bad happens, its too late.. you'll just be another rat in a very big rat race for resources. 
Buy a few hundred pounds of beans, rice, and bagged grains now.. they're cheap and will save your life. Rechargeable batteries, flashlights, basic medical supplies, alcohol, etc. And make sure you own at gun.. even a hunting weapon is better than nothing.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I buried five today........it was a good day.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Building "setguns" and hauling freight.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

What are setguns?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*"SET-GUNS" for post SHTF applications.*

It is or was used for trapping and also "Booby'Traps" and/or "Trip'Gun". Essentially the intended victim shoots itself. I use H&R "Handy" rifles and shotguns, because they are cheap.

For animals you build a "Cubby" Set. nd attach the firearm to the tree at the correct height. Attach a string (I like braided 45# fishing line) to the trigger, run the string back either around the tree (I drill a hole in the buttstock) and up in front of the muzzle, attach the bait (raw meat) to the string, pull the string and bait tight and more or less in front of the muzzle. And the last thing (Please make sure it is the last thing) you do is pull the hammer back and cock the rifle or shotgun. Some would put the bait right over the barrel, with the barrel sticking through the center of the meat. The animal that's the meat, which pulls the trigger, animal shoots itself in the head. Never......never.....never ever use a self-loading firearm. Or you will shot yourself.

Set-guns were used extensively in Africa for culling Lions. And use in Alaska for bears, Wolves, other predators.

Set-guns are not "ILLEGAL" to own and practice with. They are currently "Illegal" to use for trapping or hunting. You can use long guns or handguns........just never use an autoloader. I mostly use single shot .410 shotguns for practice.

It is just one more tool to have practiced before the SHTF, rather then wasting ammo
trying to iron out the tricks post SHTF.

For security at night you can have the barrel pointed at the sky, and no bait, just run a trip line across the trail or pathway. This will cause a rapid rectal eruption in the visitor, and wake you. Just keep you dogs restrained.

I use bungee cord to attach to tree, or I also build brackets that stay attached to the tree, that the buttstock fits into.

I buy lots of trashed H&R "Handy" or "Partner" firearms cheap at gunshows...........and hacksaw the barrels to a bit over legal length. Keeping the OAL legal also. But just to cover my ass......I keep the barrels in one building and the receiver in a far away building. But they are legal both barrels and over all length.

When I set up practice "Sets" I do it on my homestead, and disarm the "SET" and put everything away. But I am ready and skilled if the SHTF and I need meat.

There are other neat things also, like the shot is generally in the dark of night, so no one knows where the shot was, most would sleep right through it. You could also build the cubby to trap much of the sound.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Spent the past few days building up my compost pile,lots and lots of poop!! Also have been stocking up our water reserves


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Picked up a 220, 75, and 2 x 10 gal glass aquariums for free. My plan is to build several aquaponic systems starting with these tanks.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I found another old all American canner for sale cheap . and updated it with a stem, jiggler weight and new gauge . gave it to my sister inlaw who i'v taught how to garden and can . so I guess i'v helped another person build a pantry and store what they can grow . knowledgeand ablity stored in a few differint places may be a great asset.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow Arnie I am jealous I can with an old All American all the time, Today we butchered all the old chickens, and four ducks. I can not decide if I want to grind them or can them either way I will not be feeding them.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

happy hermits said:


> Wow Arnie I am jealous I can with an old All American all the time, Today we butchered all the old chickens, and four ducks. I can not decide if I want to grind them or can them either way I will not be feeding them.


All American canners basically last forever if you don't drop them or so something stupid. No seals to wear out.. 

I've processed well over 2000 jars though my 14qt unit.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh we have processed thousands of jars have used it for well ten years. My aunt gave it to me the summer before she died. My aunt said she had it for 70 years. She also gave a lot of knowledge how to grow and store tons of things. Now I pass it down to my daughter it is a dying way of life.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Picked up a 220, 75, and 2 x 10 gal glass aquariums for free. My plan is to build several aquaponic systems starting with these tanks.


That will be really neat.post pictures when you're done please


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> That will be really neat.post pictures when you're done please


Been watching youtube videos. Doesn't look too hard to set up. I got real lucky finding the free aquariums. Finding just the right fish for free or at a reasonable price point may be a lot harder.


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

Stocked up on candles and strike anywhere matches.

Also, restocked flour - my sour dough baking kick has meant that I am going through flour faster of late. I had to buy 20 pounds just to restock what I have used recently!

Next up: I want a solar oven for SHTF baking and also for warm weather baking so I don’t heat up the house.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This morning I did an inventory of my pantry, and freezer. Then I started making a list.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> This morning I did an inventory of my pantry, and freezer. Then I started making a list.
> 
> Muleskinner2


Inventory is important. I just finished our inventory a few weeks ago. It helps keep us on track.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Awe cranky.. I've been meaning to do an inventory and a calorie count since I started all this prepping and just never got around to it.
I have plastic 55 gallon open-top drums packed with vacuum sealed mylar bags full of split peas, lentils, oats, rice, various flours etc.. And about 40 of those 18 gallon rubbermaid totes pack with the same. Add to that, 400 some qt jars of pressure canned stews, 5 gallon buckets of beans, rice, dehydrated potatoes, and about 400 cans of various store bought foods as well as 150 lbs of powdered eggs.. 

I think I've mentally given up on doing the inventory or calorie counts and just don't want to admit it to myself. I know approximately what I have.. not sure exactly how many people it would support for what length of time, but I have to think that along with a healthy garden every year that it would be enough for quite a long time.

Funny thing, I do inventory my other supplies.. soaps, shampoos, Isopropyl alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, lighters, filters, coffee and tea, and all the other smaller items.

And I seem to inventory my ammo every time I buy more.. must be a guy thing.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Speaking of inventory.........I suffered a loss of supplies, last Friday-Saturday. Bears hit one of my big cache sites.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Speaking of inventory.........I suffered a loss of supplies, last Friday-Saturday. Bears hit one of my big cache sites.


How did that happen? It wasn't bear proof?


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> How did that happen? It wasn't bear proof?


Obviously not.


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> Speaking of inventory.........I suffered a loss of supplies, last Friday-Saturday. Bears hit one of my big cache sites.


Oh dear! That is a hard loss. Hope you figure out a bear proof storage system. Bear proof in the lower 48 is different than Alaska bear proof. I lived up there for a time.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> How did that happen? It wasn't bear proof?


Some of it was bear proof........and much of it was not bear proof. People think of bears a being the typical "Black Bear". While I do have a lot of Black Bears, most of my bears are "Coastal Brown Bears" and they can get to 1,400 to 1,550 pounds. People don't really understand that these bears, eat buildings, air planes, snow machines, ATV's, hydraulic logsplitters, chainsaws, stoves, ladders.

That cache had been there for three years, and never had a problem. But it got ravished the day before and the same day, that I arrived to check on it.

There is no way to communicate to people how powerful these Coastal Brown Bears are, they seem to enjoy destroying things, as if it was a fun game for them.

It will take me about a week to get the trashed things hauled out, and reconfigure the salvageable things.

Now........I know that all of the armchair experts on caching, and how to survive in the Alaska wilderness, will now feel compelled to tell me how to cache supplies. Just know that I have been caching supplies for more then 60 years, and the only thing that is resistant to these Coastal Brown Bears, is 20' shipping containers (Connex's) if they are made of steel. Yes, they can and do breach aluminum shipping containers.

Steel 55 gallon drums with steel ring lids also work, but they can and do smash them flat, even if they are chained vertically to a tree.

If you have bear boards and steel bars on windows and doors of buildings, they will rip the wall off, I had a building that they chew the corners off of just days after I painted them. I typically have around 15 to 20 "Active" caches, and maybe as many "Dormant" caches, most of those are hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Some of it was bear proof........and much of it was not bear proof. People think of bears a being the typical "Black Bear". While I do have a lot of Black Bears, most of my bears are "Coastal Brown Bears" and they can get to 1,400 to 1,550 pounds. People don't really understand that these bears, eat buildings, air planes, snow machines, ATV's, hydraulic logsplitters, chainsaws, stoves, ladders.
> 
> That cache had been there for three years, and never had a problem. But it got ravished the day before and the same day, that I arrived to check on it.
> 
> ...


You know, 55 gallon drums are a lot like people and come in all different shapes and sizes.. Believe it or not, very few 55 gallon drums are the same size. If you collect 25 drums from 25 different places, you'd probably find that there are 10 to 15 different sizes.. they vary an inch or two here or there.

More importantly, they also vary in steel thickness and seem to come in three varieties.. standard, heavy duty, and super heavy duty. 
Its like they go from a 20ga, to an 18ga to a 16ga steel when they build them. And its not hard to tell if you're used to picking them up when they're empty... the thick ones way almost twice what a thin one does.

Just food for thought (no pun intended!) if you're thinking about using a 55 gal drum. You might also consider wrapping the container in some kind of barbed or razor wire. 

I'm aware of the destructive powers of bears.. seen enough video's of them bending the door frames of vehicles and ripping open metal containers that have edges. One powerful animal.

You could just get some 1/4 inch plate steel and weld up your own box.. or maybe make one from a propane tank. No bear is going to bend a propane tank, and if it does, you want to move out of that state all together.. LOL


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> No bear is going to bend a propane tank


Hard to get a 20' extension ladder in a propane tank. Remember all of this is "BACK PACKED" many miles, and not on hiking trails, or even game trails. It is generally back packed on custom pack frames, made to haul moose and or 55 gallon drums across swamps, rivers, and up steep wilderness mountains. It gets challenging when your 72 y/o (but........it never was an enterprise for sissy men).


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Hard to get a 20' extension ladder in a propane tank. Remember all of this is "BACK PACKED" many miles, and not on hiking trails, or even game trails. It is generally back packed on custom pack frames, made to haul moose and or 55 gallon drums across swamps, rivers, and up steep wilderness mountains. It gets challenging when your 72 y/o (but........it never was an enterprise for sissy men).


Why hide your food that way in the first place? I've never fully understood folks to hide caches like that. I mean, I get the idea of not storing all your eggs in one basket, but why hide it so far out in the woods?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> You might also consider wrapping the container in some kind of barbed or razor wire.


It is 104 miles to the nearest hardware store. And my guess is that barbed wire is special order.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> Why hide your food that way in the first place? I've never fully understood folks to hide caches like that. I mean, I get the idea of not storing all your eggs in one basket, but why hide it so far out in the woods?


I am NOT trying to be disrespectful........But you have stated that you started prepping about a year ago. I started sixty plus years ago. I have largely spent my life studying survival and prepping. I suggest you look into the primary cause of death for one hundred and sixty "MILLION" humans during the last serious SHTF event. I am attempting to be helpful, not trying to be disrespecting of you. I like you and enjoy your enthusiasm for this prepping/survival subject.

For many decades now I have been saying that the single most important factor in surviving a massive catastrophic SHTF event in the future is.......get as far away from humans, and stay away from all humans, for as long as possible. *With six months of zero human contact being the starting target for duration.*


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> I am NOT trying to be disrespectful........But you have stated that you started prepping about a year ago. I started sixty plus years ago. I have largely spent my life studying survival and prepping. I suggest you look into the primary cause of death for one hundred and sixty "MILLION" humans during the last serious SHTF event. I am attempting to be helpful, not trying to be disrespecting of you. I like you and enjoy your enthusiasm for this prepping/survival subject.
> 
> For many decades now I have been saying that the single most important factor in surviving a massive catastrophic SHTF event in the future is.......get as far away from humans, and stay away from all humans, for as long as possible. *With six months of zero human contact being the starting target for duration.*


I think you misunderstood my question so let me rephrase.

What is the tactical, strategic, or otherwise wisdom of spreading out caches like that?


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Murby said:


> I think you misunderstood my question so let me rephrase.
> 
> What is the tactical, strategic, or otherwise wisdom of spreading out caches like that?


Forest fires, for one. They may not reach certain areas.

I too would spread the caches over a broad range.

Sourdough and I live in mostly similar areas.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Or if your house/shelter burns down, you can start over; if so equipped.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I will regret saying this on this forum..........."BUT".

I believe that people are misguided in this "Prepping and Survival" planning. I have written about this on other forums, but not here on this forum. I believe the whole "Prepping" thing as it exists today is deeply flawed, and fatal.

The "Prepping" concept, has been going in the wrong direction for about 30 or 40 years. As it exists now it is more of a "feel'good" delusion.

I know that I did not answer your question........but this forum is not the place for this level of discussion about prepping and/or survival. All it does is get nice people very upset. And they are happy being delusional, and get quickly hostile. I'll send you a private message. 



Murby said:


> I think you misunderstood my question so let me rephrase.
> 
> What is the tactical, strategic, or otherwise wisdom of spreading out caches like that?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> Why hide your food that way in the first place? I've never fully understood folks to hide caches like that. I mean, I get the idea of not storing all your eggs in one basket, but why hide it so far out in the woods?



This thread........while lacking in many areas, starts to address your question:

https://www.homesteadingforum.org/threads/“chaos-comes-in-grades-and-flavors-”.2482/


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

HeavyHauler said:


> Or if your house/shelter burns down, *you can start over; if so equipped*.


Yes, in a serious SHTF massive event, I figure to burn my cabin, and all of my other buildings to the ground, destroy everything. And go very deep into the wilderness, where I can survive, because of my caches, while others would soon starve.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> Yes, in a serious SHTF massive event, I figure to burn my cabin, and all of my other buildings to the ground, destroy everything. And go very deep into the wilderness, where I can survive, because of my caches, while others would soon starve.


That too.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Yes, in a serious SHTF massive event, I figure to burn my cabin, and all of my other buildings to the ground, destroy everything. And go very deep into the wilderness, where I can survive, because of my caches, while others would soon starve.


Ok, I must be missing something here because the things you're saying are not jiving with the things I've been learning about with this stuff.

While I have no evidence this is real, one of the better educational video's I've seen was actually just a letter written by a war survivor in Bosnia I think. 
Here:





I've also read no less than two dozen novels (fictional stories) on the SHTF scenario, have talked with friends and family, and even studied the great depression (to a limited degree) and watched the current situation in Venezuela. 

None of what I've learned screams to me "Run for the woods!" In fact, beyond the prepping supplies themselves, everything I've read points to "organize community".. Regardless whether the term community means five or ten people, or hundreds, the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing. 
Is it possible to survive away from others? Sure, but just surviving is a miserable life.. a lone person certainly isn't going to thrive.. and if anything goes wrong, a lone person is screwed.

Am I correct in all this? I have no idea because I've never experienced any of it before, I'm just going by what I read and the amount of information I've accumulated, and none of it points to being the Lone Ranger... 

Instead, what I have done is to set myself up for long term off-grid living. Being able to generate and produce my own electricity, liquid and gaseous fuels, grow food, defend the area, etc. Heck, I've even stocked up on supplies to help unprepared neighbors and friends survive.. well, the cheaper supplies anyhow like Calcium Hypochlorite, rice, beans, vitamins, etc. 

All that said, I don't live in your area so maybe my situation is different.. maybe my concerns and fears are different than yours or other people's.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> Ok, I must be missing something here because the things you're saying are not jiving with the things I've been learning about with this stuff.
> 
> While I have no evidence this is real, one of the better educational video's I've seen was actually just a letter written by a war survivor in Bosnia I think.
> Here:
> ...


As I said earlier. The "WHOLE" prepping and Survival thing is corrupted, and has been going in the wrong direction for about 30'ish years.

You have embrace the easy to swallow "Sound Bites" that are fed to preppers today. There is good news for you, in that you only have a year into this and it is conceivable you could make adjustments. Most people are way the hell too far down the "WRONG" road, and their ego will not allow them to re-evaluate, and make adjustments.

Based on what you posted above........you (which is mostly wrong) might consider taking each assumption (you have snookered into believing) and carefully look at each for discovering the truth.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> As I said earlier. The "WHOLE" prepping and Survival thing is corrupted, and has been going in the wrong direction for about 30'ish years.
> 
> You have embrace the easy to swallow "Sound Bites" that are fed to preppers today. There is good news for you, in that you only have a year into this and it is conceivable you could make adjustments. Most people are way the hell too far down the "WRONG" road, and their ego will not allow them to re-evaluate, and make adjustments.
> 
> Based on what you posted above........you (which is mostly wrong) might consider taking each assumption (you have snookered into believing) and carefully look at each for discovering the truth.


Sourdough, no offense to you, but you're not telling me anything.. You're saying I'm wrong, which I have no problem accepting, but you're not telling me what or why, or what part is wrong. 

I think the difference here might be in our idea's of what SHTF will look like.. To which I would ask, what do you envision and why (details please) do you envision it as such?

I'm not soaking in "sound bites" from the youtube idiots.. I'm soaking in all the bites and bits from every source I can find.. From historical reference to fictional novels.. and nowhere am I seeing anything that would require a "head to the woods alone and burn down my place" solution..

So I'm asking you, what has convinced you that SHTF will require such a strategy?


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> As I said earlier. The "WHOLE" prepping and Survival thing is corrupted, and has been going in the wrong direction for about 30'ish years.
> 
> You have embrace the easy to swallow "Sound Bites" that are fed to preppers today. There is good news for you, in that you only have a year into this and it is conceivable you could make adjustments. Most people are way the hell too far down the "WRONG" road, and their ego will not allow them to re-evaluate, and make adjustments.
> 
> Based on what you posted above........you (which is mostly wrong) might consider taking each assumption (you have snookered into believing) and carefully look at each for discovering the truth.


I'd tend to agree with Murby. Frist there is a difference between a prepper and a survivalist, while a lot over laps they are not the same. If I was a backwoodsman in Alaska and I went out hunting, fishing and trapping alone I would have caches distributed throughout the area of my sets. You never know what you might run into in the bush or what the weather might be like on the other side of the mountain.
Prepping on the other hand is more about being prepared to handle a specific set of circumstances (whatever the calamity might be) and continue on with your life. I have made commitments to my wife to take care of her as long as we both shall live, she could not survive on the run living off the land and I can speak for her when I say she would rather be dead than live like that. I on the other hand believe I could but would I really want to? The idea of like minded people forming a community and protecting that community is how my neighbors and I prep. I have enough space and housing on my farm for 20 -24 people, my neighbors have capacity for another 20 or so people. We have a parameter of 20 acres that are barbed wire along natural defenses. We have dairy goats, chickens, hogs, rabbits, horses and turkeys. We have back up generators and solar for the main house. We have collected hand or horse operated implements to be able to grow food. There are around thirty able bodied men and women for defense and have set up fields of fire, natural funnels for people or game to move into. In other words we have set up a military compound if needed. Everyone as a specialty and everyone is cross trained in other aspects than their specialty. It would take a well trained and rather large group to defeat us. We are property owners who are willing to defend that property, we are preppers.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing.


OK.......lets look at this statement of yours. I don't think you started with a plank sheet of paper, and pondered that question, and arrived at that conclusion. What you posted, and you also subscribe to.......is a classic sound bite. It is the typical flawed stuff that is seen over and over and over on all prepping information sources.

If you study "Logic" then in introduction to basic Logic #101.........you learn what is called: *"Band Wagon" technique*. A person building a logic foundation, makes a statement, (with zero empirical evidence) and then states, "Well everyone knows it is true that......the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing".

Your drinking the Kool-Aid. And so is nearly everyone.......which is a problem. Take a close look at all of you assumptions.


*This statement:* "the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing" *Is 100% FALSE.*

If you believe that statement is true........You have bigger problems then you current assume possible.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Lol


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

You should be able to survive on your own or within a community for a reasonable amount of time.

If you can't do either one, you're in trouble.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

HeavyHauler said:


> You should be able to survive on your own or within a community *for a reasonable amount of time*.
> 
> If you can't do either one, you're in trouble.


The question becomes.........*What is a reasonable amount of time*.........???
6 Days
6 Weeks
6 Months
6 Years
6 Decades

Get it wrong and you are Coyote POOP.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> The question becomes.........*What is a reasonable amount of time*.........???
> 6 Days
> 6 Weeks
> 6 Months
> ...


A reasonable amount of time? However long you decide and can survive.

I can take my carpenter's axe and that's it, and go live in the bush for a few months. It's not any fun. Well, I shouldn't say that, it can be fun. Just depends on your perspective, I guess.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> OK.......lets look at this statement of yours. I don't think you started with a plank sheet of paper, and pondered that question, and arrived at that conclusion. What you posted, and you also subscribe to.......is a classic sound bite. It is the typical flawed stuff that is seen over and over and over on all prepping information sources.


So what about my statement, specifically, is wrong? Please quite with the vague statements, I really want to understand what you think is wrong about what I'm doing.



> If you study "Logic" then in introduction to basic Logic #101.........you learn what is called: *"Band Wagon" technique*. A person building a logic foundation, makes a statement, (with zero empirical evidence) and then states, "Well everyone knows it is true that......the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing".
> 
> Your drinking the Kool-Aid. And so is nearly everyone.......which is a problem. Take a close look at all of you assumptions.


So you think that if you break your leg or you get seriously injured that you'll be able to still survive all alone? Fight off the infection, feed yourself, etc while barely being able to move? That doesn't sound realistic..

Also, what do you think will happen if tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands, or millions of people all of a sudden decide to go Lone Ranger in the woods? Would you still be alone and safe? Again, doesn't seem realistic.



> *This statement:* "the idea is that a lone man is a dead man. If your alone and you get hurt, your dead.. Go to sleep and a bear might eat you or a person might shoot you.. in other words, from my reading, the Lone Ranger strategy doesn't work, and if we look at history, we find the same thing" *Is 100% FALSE.*
> 
> If you believe that statement is true........You have bigger problems then you current assume possible.


What I believe is that people who go Lone Ranger have historically failed. That's not to say that the Lone Ranger can't survive for a while on his own, I'm certain its possible and even practical for a while.. But the longer you're out there, the more likely you are to become in need of a second person.. In fact, being totally alone for extended periods WILL HAVE undesirable psychological effects on you, and if you think it won't than you're not using science to survive. 

But I'm still interested in hearing your philosophy on why the Lone Ranger strategy is better than being in a community. You keep saying I'm wrong, and I'm trying to listen, but you just keep saying I'm wrong without any specifics of how or why.

I am totally willing to be convinced so please convince me with the rationality and reasons for going Lone Ranger instead of hanging with a group.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I never said that you should go to the woods. I never said you should go it alone, or just you and your family should go to the woods.

This is what I said, "In a serious SHTF massive event, I figure to burn my cabin, and all of my other buildings to the ground, destroy everything. And go very deep into the wilderness, where I can survive, because of my caches, while others would soon starve."

That is an exact quote from post #144


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> But the longer you're out there, the more likely you are to become in need of a second person.. In fact, being totally alone for extended periods WILL HAVE undesirable psychological effects on you, and if you think it won't than you're not using science to survive.


This is what I keep throwing back to you.......you and many, many, many, many, make this statement. But have you ever tried.....??? How do you know what is true if you have never tried it, tested the validity of it. See I know this stuff you and other keep posting as empirical truth is false. What is the longest you have ever gone with no human contact.......no visual observation of a human from any distence, not hear a human voice, not on a phone, or radio, or record.....Simply zero human contact.......Months-Weeks-Days-Hours......???


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> The is what I keep throwing back to you.......you and many, many, many, many, make this statement. But have you ever tried.....??? How do you know what is true if you have never tried it, tested the validity of it. See I know this stuff you and other keep posting as empirical truth is false. What is the longest you have ever gone with no human contact.......no visual observation of a human from any distence, not hear a human voice, not on a phone, or radio, or record.....Simply zero human contact.......Months-Weeks-Days-Hours......???


Three days.. But I don't that counts if I'm in a factory working on machinery by myself.. 

Being alone is risky and if you're alone for too long, its certain to have a negative impact on your psychological health.. that's not opinion, that's science. 
As for the risk, being alone makes you vulnerable to a variety of misfortunes.. from those of your own mistakes to just statistical bad luck, and its bad for your health in more ways than one. 

There is less risk in groups, its how humans evolved and its how we accomplish goals. Groups can do things individuals can not, there is a larger pool of knowledge, manpower, and being able to distribute the load. 

I think the Lone Ranger path is a mistake because I haven't heard anything to the contrary to suggest there's some advantage to it... and that's what I'm looking for, advantage.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have done (6) Six months with zero human contact......zero, no phone, no radio, no record player. Just me alone in the wilderness. It was a very profound experience. I would describe it as being a religious experience, an enlightening experience, It alters how you are in relation to everything. It is hard to explain but at some point you are unclear where your body stops and something else starts. It is mystical and educational.

You do know that in the time of Christ, it was encouraged that young men would go alone into the wilderness for 40 days and 40 nights to seek wisdom and enlightenment. (Maybe find their true relationship with God).

*"WILDERNESS can CHANGE a Man" 
__________________________________________________*

There is a real transformation that can metamorphose within a man who is alone in the wilderness. He can exit the wilderness fragile, very fragile, he is no longer sure where that which is himself ends and that which is not himself starts.

Everything is kind of fuzzy, and has a softness about it, all things appear slightly blurred to the eye, like after one has been crying, and it can be hard to distinguish where one object stops and another object starts.

He feels weak and vulnerable, but centered. In fact he is stronger, but the feeling of weakness, and vulnerability comes from the loss of arrogance.

There is a clarity about the perfection of everything. Sounds are crisper, colors are different, there are so many more (new) colors now.

He feels as if he is looking through things and through people, this is a very uncomfortable experience, he tries to focus, but he just looks through everything.

Part of him wants to go back to the way it was, before being alone in the wilderness. But he also enjoys the bliss of how it is now. He wants to weep for no reason, but for the perfection of everything.

He has change, and can not change back to that which he was before, being alone in the wilderness.

I know not of drugs, but being alone in the wilderness, for long periods will change your perception of the universe. The universe is the same, but you have shifted to a place where you can see, with new eyes, a new heart, and a new empathy for all life. You have been born a second time, and are a child of the wilderness.

There was a time long ago, that a man was encouraged to go into the wilderness alone for a extended period, so that he might find wisdom about life. Sad it is discouraged today. Welcome home....welcome home. Home from the wilderness, for he is free to return at any time to your true nature.

NOTE: I wrote this based on my six months alone in the Alaska wilderness, in the early 70's. I was proving up on my federal homestead land grant.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have spent most of the last 48 plus years alone living in the Alaska wilderness, I have crashed several air craft deep in the Alaska wilderness, while flying alone. I have built three homesteads in the remote Alaska wilderness alone. I say this not as bragging, but as first hand experience that discredits your assumptions. I am referring to building homesteads that you can only get to by air craft, generally a 2 to 2.5 hour flight in a Super Cub, less in a Cessna 180 or 185 air craft. I own 16 chain saws........and I spend a lot of time logging......"Alone" in the wilderness. Logging is fairly dangerous work, especially alone deep in the wilderness, with no communication method if there is an injury.

But in 48 plus years of living an assumed risky lifestyle, I have never needed medical attention for an injury. That is NOT to say that I have never fallen, or cut myself, or hit a thumb with a hammer. But I never needed to get medical attention for an injury. I have slipped and cut my boots with a chainsaw a few times, even cut through the double knee of Charhartt Logger pants, but did not cut me. This is not about me......other then......I can state from firsthand experience that most of the information you believe about living in the wilderness is NOT valid.

Have you ever watched any of the videos about Dick Proenneke.........there are some good books and videos available about his time at Twin Lakes in the Lake Clark National Park and Preserve. I met Dick Proenneke a few times. I was building my second wilderness homestead on the North shore of Lake Clark in the early to mid 80's not very far, by Alaska standards from his Twin Lakes cabin.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough, you are in a physical position and have the mental disposition to thrive in isolation. Very few people can do this. There is not enough land in the world for very many to live like hermits. Even if there were an abundance of space, most people could not live alone for long. Solitary confinement is considered an effective form of punishment in prisons because the average person would go insane if left in solitary confinement for too long.

I am one of the few who thrives in isolation, and have enjoyed living in self-exile on my BOL for many years, so I don’t understand the innate need that most people have to live in close quarters. ‘Dough, I do know that folks like me and you are ODD DUCKS, lol.

Most people are not cut from the same cloth. Some are, but they don’t have the liberty of supporting themselves and their family in a remote situation like we have; they have to make the best of a sucky situation. This is why many people spend money to vacation in areas similar to where we live: to get away from it all. But to survive their present reality, they must get back to their jobs.

To survive in a profound SHTF situation, most people will be better off in groups. Many past and present historical accounts indicate that the lone wolves WILL eventually be picked off: outnumbered, outgunned, and overwhelmed.

I agree with the idea that much of the “Prepping and Survival” info out there IS deeply flawed _in the face of prolonged SHTF events. _




Sourdough said:


> I believe that people are misguided in this "Prepping and Survival" planning. I have written about this on other forums, but not here on this forum. I believe the whole "Prepping" thing as it exists today is deeply flawed, and fatal.
> 
> The "Prepping" concept, has been going in the wrong direction for about 30 or 40 years. As it exists now it is more of a "feel'good" delusion.



A lot of the Prep and Survival gear that is hawked on the market is great for short-term disaster events. Unfortunately, it also fosters a false sense of “feel good” security for more severe and long-term events. This kind of thinking will prove to be fatal because many will be woefully unprepared for anything beyond the kind of events that we are accustomed to seeing in the news.

People, read your history books and ask yourself: am I prepared for anything like prolonged war, sieges, global famines, or pandemics? On a smaller close-to-home scale, relatively recent Civil War accounts are quite telling, too.

Generators? Beans, bullets, and bandaids? Solar setups? What good are they in the face of a _widespread long-term disaster?_ Eventually these things will be depleted or wear down and break, and replacements may not be readily found. Even seed-saving plans can be thwarted by a run of bad luck. Reliance on store-bought “stuff” may not be the answer to long-term needs. It may be helpful to be able to make your own substitutes for certain things. And in the words of our own COSunflower, it may be more helpful to be flexible enough to _"re-work, re-think and re-adjust plans to meet the current realities."_

As I mentioned in the second post of this thread, there is more to the big picture than what meets the eye (or wallet): What is your latest preparation?

_"I spend a good deal of time absorbing and learning as much as I can to be self-reliant no matter what the circumstances. The more I carry in my head, the less I need.

Physical preps are fine for bumps in the beltway of life: unemployment, illness, economic upheavals, local disasters, and for a limited time, longer-term disasters. Relying mostly on physical preps for long-term security is not in my plans. Preps can be lost in an instant or used up within a period of time. What happens if I can't replace my stash of (xyz), and I have become lulled into a false sense of security by short-term solutions? What happens if my notes on certain critical skills are destroyed, and my knowledge is rusty because I didn't use the skills often enough? In this light, genuine self-reliance is not a matter of preps, but a way of life.

Last but not least, I bolster my spiritual mind and heart on a daily basis, because staying spiritually healthy has carried me through severe times better than any other skill or physical prep has ever carried me."_


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> Sourdough, you are in a physical position and have the mental disposition to thrive in isolation. Very few people can do this. There is not enough land in the world for very many to live like hermits. Even if there were an abundance of space, most people could not live alone for long. Solitary confinement is considered an effective form of punishment in prisons because the average person would go insane if left in solitary confinement for too long.


I have never advocated that people retreat to the woods or wilderness. I do feel strongly that the single biggest danger is other humans, especially for the first three to six months. And the further you can get from other humans the safer you will be. I think people GROSSLY underestimate how savage humans can and will be to ensure the survival of their children or themselves.

Once while attempting to save the life of a young man who was drowning. I had to beat him badly with a oar to save his life and mine. Humans become monsters when fighting to stay alive, and they become freaky strong and fast.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> I have never advocated that people retreat to the woods or wilderness. I do feel strongly that the single biggest danger is other humans, especially for the first three to six months. And the further you can get from other humans the safer you will be. I think people GROSSLY underestimate how savage humans can and will be to ensure the survival of their children or themselves.
> 
> Once while attempting to save the life of a young man who was drowning. I had to beat him badly with a oar to save his life and mine. Humans become monsters when fighting to stay alive, and they become freaky strong and fast.


*
+1000% to that.*

Humans are THE most dangerous animal on the planet. Even recent news accounts show that no matter how nice and civilized some people may be during good times, many formerly "nice" people can turn into a completely different animal in the face of survival.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Once while attempting to save the life of a young man who was drowning. I had to beat him badly with a oar to save his life and mine. Humans become monsters when fighting to stay alive, and they become freaky strong and fast.


While I don't disagree with this statement, I think you're confusing the fight to survive with outright panic. Humans become freaky strong and fast when panicking or in mortal and imminent danger.... a hungry human, while exhibiting all the characteristics of desperation for food, will most likely not be either freaky strong or fast.. 

The main difference is adrenaline.. Panicking and mortal imminent danger causes excitement and a rush of adrenaline.. a hungry person desperate to feed their children is a different thing.. still very dangerous, but different.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> While I don't disagree with this statement, I think you're confusing the fight to survive with outright panic. Humans become freaky strong and fast when panicking or in mortal and imminent danger.... a hungry human, while exhibiting all the characteristics of desperation for food, will most likely not be either freaky strong or fast..
> 
> The main difference is adrenaline.. Panicking and mortal imminent danger causes excitement and a rush of adrenaline.. a hungry person desperate to feed their children is a different thing.. still very dangerous, but different.


See........the way I want to experience of the whole SHTF horror, is watching it through high quality Swarovski 15X56 Binoculars, from 3 to 5 miles away, while up in one of my tree caches 17 feet off the ground.

Whatever group is still alive.......if any are still alive, after the first six months, I'll start to leave a few hundred pounds of fresh moose meat where they can find it.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

CajunSunshine said:


> Generators? Beans, bullets, and bandaids? Solar setups? What good are they in the face of a _widespread long-term disaster?_ Eventually these things will be depleted or wear down and break, and replacements may not be readily found. Even seed-saving plans can be thwarted by a run of bad luck. Reliance on store-bought “stuff” may not be the answer to long-term needs. It may be helpful to be able to make your own substitutes for certain things. And in the words of our own COSunflower, it may be more helpful to be flexible enough to _"re-work, re-think and re-adjust plans to meet the current realities."_


I don't think there is any event, regardless of how remote the chances, that could create what you're describing. Pretty much all SHTF events have characteristics that cause certain hardships but not other hardships.

For instance, if Yellowstone blew its top and plunged the world into darkness for a few years, you wouldn't be able to grow food but all your electronics would still work, your car would still work, and industrial power generation would still work, even if it was sparse and unreliable, heck, even the phones would still work...

Lets say a massive Solar Flare went off.. All the industrial power generation would fail, but that's all that would happen. Cars would still work, electronics would still work, and growing a garden would be almost no different than it was before the solar flare.

Obviously I'm not including the chain reaction of failures like emergency services, fuel distribution, crime, etc.. 

What I'm saying is that each SHTF event has different characteristics that affect different resources in different ways. What I've done is to try to prepare by being as flexible as I can. I can generate my own power (solar) and even have extra panels inside a Faraday cage in case the EMP is a nuke and not a flare. (Each produces a different kind of EMP). 

I'm creating the ability to make my own fuel from wood or scavenged plastics in both gas and liquid forms. I have two years worth of garden seeds in a freezer and it wouldn't take too much to harvest more from any crop I grew. 

Some of the challenges I'm having can not be readily solved.. antibiotics are a big one. Sure, I have some, but not enough to last a decade.. 
Ammo is another one.. I can't really make that myself without supplies and its one of those things that won't be left behind by people leaving their homes. The only solution is to stock up on it.

I just don't foresee any SHTF event getting so bad that the human race reverts back to medievil times.. We have knowledge and no SHTF event can take that from us.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> See........the way I want to experience of the whole SHTF horror, is watching it through high quality Swarovski 15X56 Binoculars, from 3 to 5 miles away, while up in one of my tree caches 17 feet off the ground.
> 
> Whatever group is still alive.......if any are still alive, after the first six months, I'll start to leave a few hundred pounds of fresh moose meat where they can find it.


300 million guns in the USA, 325 million people, and you think there will be moose meat walking around after 6 months? 









I wouldn't count on anything bigger than a rabbit if I were you...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Again you post totally false Bullspit, Just standard issue "Everyone Knows is True" but is total crap. You really need to think about this stuff that you regurgitate. This stuff that you believe so totally, that you keep repeating it, without knowing if it is even slightly valid. Sadly I don't think there is any helping you. Your total knowledge on this subject came from people regurgitating bad information, that they learned from other people on the internet or you-tube, who were simply regurgitating bullspit that sounds good, so it must be true.

You believe this stuff that you learn on the internet.......and you have zero idea if even a small part of it is true, yet you repeat it as if it is empirical knowledge. Then you discount the first hand information from those who have been living it for 60 or 70 years.

I know that you put little if any value in information given to you from people who have been actually living it for decades. But, I guarantee you that with my 40 years experience as a Alaska Big Game Hunting Guide, and 64 years total hunting experience, that if the SHTF bigtime, I'll be eating Moose, Caribou, Dall Sheep, Mt. Goat, Black Bear, Grizzly Bear, Harbor Seals, abundant water fowl, Dipping fresh Salmon out of my river, eating fresh shrimp, crab, 30 kinds of saltwater fish, Sea Otters, Beluga Whale, Snowshoe Hare, three species of Grouse, Beaver, Wolf, Fox, Coyote........and maybe even Bald Eagle, but I sure as hell ain't going hungry in the Alaska wilderness. You and you family will likely not eat so well, after the first few years. 

Do you even know the difference between a rabbit and a hare.......???





Murby said:


> 300 million guns in the USA, 325 million people, and you think there will be moose meat walking around after 6 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Star School Farm (Mar 24, 2018)

There’s a lot of sh#% talking on this post.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

There are two types of knowledge. Knowledge derived from internet or books or magazines, word of mouth, etc..

The other type on knowledge is First hand personal experience, What I call "Boots in the Field" experience.

When the masses believe what is taught them, by people who learned what they are stating as fact from the internet, and then they run quick like a bunny to a different forum, and state what they know as the truth or the way it is based on what they know and learned from the different survival forums and blogs......."In that environment it is pointless and dangerous to state what you know from first hand experience......with boots in the field.

In this "Information Age" there is a tremendous amount of information that is totally believed, everyone knows is true , common knowledge.....that is wrong to varying degrees, from totally wrong, to just a small partly inaccurate.

If there are 50 people in a discussion on a thread, stating what they think, and what they think is based on "ZERO" first hand or Boots in the field experience.......and someone enters that discussion who is old and has 50 or 60 years of first hand experience day in and day out living that subject of that thread. they will be called, "Troll" and shouted down.

The masses rule.

People without "First Hand" or Boots in the Field experience can not accept the truth, they want to believe what they have believed for a very long time. They will fight savagely to defend what they believe, even as they have zero first hand experience.

It is fun to just read threads, and watch that most say, "Well, I THINK" what they are saying is they think something is a stated way, based on zero first hand experience. This is very different from someone stating, "Well, I KNOW" this or that, based on first hand experience.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Star School Farm said:


> *There’s a lot of sh#% talking on this post*.


Nice first post.......welcome to the forum. Would you care to elaborate on your observation.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Murby said:


> I don't think there is any event, regardless of how remote the chances, that could create what you're describing. Pretty much all SHTF events have characteristics that cause certain hardships but not other hardships.
> 
> For instance, if Yellowstone blew its top and plunged the world into darkness for a few years, you wouldn't be able to grow food but all your electronics would still work, your car would still work, and industrial power generation would still work, even if it was sparse and unreliable, heck, even the phones would still work...
> 
> ...


You should read your history books and transpose some of those situations into today's terms, along with the domino effects of societal and infrastructural deterioration caused by just a few bumps in the beltway. They have the potential for blowing holes in most, if not all of your plans.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> For instance, if Yellowstone blew its top and plunged the world into darkness for a few years, you wouldn't be able to grow food but all your electronics would still work, your car would still work, and industrial power generation would still work, even if it was sparse and unreliable, heck, even the phones would still work...


Nice internet bullspit knowledge about volcanos. Exactly how many volcano eruptions do you have first hand experience that you lived through. I can tell you that your "Internet Wisdom" about what it is really like to deal with volcanic eruptions, and how it impacts your life, and all activities in the effected area are.........wrong. Yep we have a lot of volcano eruptions here in Alaska.
Here is a test question: What is the object that I keep several of.........exclusively for volcanic eruptions.......???


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Nice internet bullspit knowledge about volcanos. Exactly how many volcano eruptions do you have first hand experience that you lived through. I can tell you that your "Internet Wisdom" about what it is really like to deal with volcanic eruptions, and how it impacts your life, and all activities in the effected area are.........wrong. Yep we have a lot of volcano eruptions here in Alaska.


I'm quite well aware of what a volcano does and its effects.. both on the environment and what breathing ash does to one's lungs. Furthermore, comparing your volcanoes in Alaska to Yellowstone is like comparing a bb gun to a 50 caliber rifle.

And here in Michigan, the 1 to 3 centimeters of ash fall we might expect would be the least of our worries... scrape the roof off so it doesn't collapse and go back inside. The real problem is what happens to global temperatures for the next five years or more. Even I don't have a five year food supply.. the only saving thing to that is that Yellowstone would not just pop its cork one morning.. there would probably be weeks, if not months, worth of warning signs.



> Here is a test question: What is the object that I keep several of.........exclusively for volcanic eruptions.......???


Masks.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

CajunSunshine said:


> You should read your history books and transpose some of those situations into today's terms, along with the domino effects of societal and infrastructural deterioration caused by just a few bumps in the beltway. They have the potential for blowing holes in most, if not all of your plans.


What I was talking about is not the after effects, but the direct effect of an event. Different events cause different kinds of damage.. some damage is pretty much permanent, others are temporary. 

Damage caused by human behavior may be very different than that caused by an event.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Murby said:


> What I was talking about is not the after effects, but the direct effect of an event. Different events cause different kinds of damage.. some damage is pretty much permanent, others are temporary.
> 
> Damage caused by human behavior may be very different than that caused by an event.


It would be prudent to also prepare for the after-effects of disastrous events and human-afflicted damage. Historically speaking, these things have often been the worst parts of many events.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

CajunSunshine said:


> It would be prudent to also prepare for the after-effects of disastrous events and human-afflicted damage. Historically speaking, these things have often been the worst parts of many events.


I completely agree.. 
That's why they make Mylar and Bullets! 

The thing about human-afflicted damage is that its relatively predictable across all events. Human behavior has always been predictable.. its the damage caused by the event that's not predictable because which event will happen is not predictable.

There are known known's, known unknowns, and unknown unknowns.. _Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> Masks.


No.........


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> For instance, if Yellowstone blew its top and plunged the world into darkness for a few years, you wouldn't be able to grow food but all your electronics would still work, your car would still work, and industrial power generation would still work, even if it was sparse and unreliable, heck, even the phones would still work...


Just for your education...........https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/201...-erupting-but-what-would-happen-in-a-big-one/


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Just for your education...........https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/201...-erupting-but-what-would-happen-in-a-big-one/


And for your education as well....
Please note the difference between a normal volcano (Novarupta, Pinatubo, Krakatau, etc) and a Super Volcano like Yellowstone, Toba, etc.
Novarupta = 13 cu km of material
Yellowstone = 1000 cu km of material. 









Of course, when one does the proper research on these, we find that a volcano like Novarupta has a far higher chance of ACTUALLY happening.. (good thing its just a baby compared to a super volcano that would wipe out 90% of the world population and dim the sun for years to follow)


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Your survival without offspring is only a lifetime


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I could grow food in my house thanks to my setup, if a volcano goes off.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Your survival without offspring is only a lifetime


^This.

I offered Sourdough my and my wife's services, but I don't think he thought we were serious. Lol


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> Again you post totally false Bullspit, Just standard issue "Everyone Knows is True" but is total crap. You really need to think about this stuff that you regurgitate. This stuff that you believe so totally, that you keep repeating it, without knowing if it is even slightly valid. Sadly I don't think there is any helping you. Your total knowledge on this subject came from people regurgitating bad information, that they learned from other people on the internet or you-tube, who were simply regurgitating bullspit that sounds good, so it must be true.


You keep doing this and its getting annoying.. You say I'm wrong but then don't offer an explanation as to how I am wrong. You're not offering any counter-point or anything analytical in nature, you just go on and on that I'm wrong.

This means one of two things, either you don't know you're doing it, maybe because you don't realize that I want to hear your opinions explained in detail, or you don't know why I'm wrong, you just think I am.. 



> You believe this stuff that you learn on the internet.......and you have zero idea if even a small part of it is true, yet you repeat it as if it is empirical knowledge. Then you discount the first hand information from those who have been living it for 60 or 70 years.


You've been living in a SHTF situation up in Alaska for 60 or 70 years? I don't think so. 
And my knowledge comes from ACTUAL SHTF experience of others. People who lived in places of war and without modern resources for long periods of time.



> I know that you put little if any value in information given to you from people who have been actually living it for decades. But, I guarantee you that with my 40 years experience as a Alaska Big Game Hunting Guide, and 64 years total hunting experience, that if the SHTF bigtime, I'll be eating Moose, Caribou, Dall Sheep, Mt. Goat, Black Bear, Grizzly Bear, Harbor Seals, abundant water fowl, Dipping fresh Salmon out of my river, eating fresh shrimp, crab, 30 kinds of saltwater fish, Sea Otters, Beluga Whale, Snowshoe Hare, three species of Grouse, Beaver, Wolf, Fox, Coyote........and maybe even Bald Eagle, but I sure as hell ain't going hungry in the Alaska wilderness. You and you family will likely not eat so well, after the first few years.
> 
> Do you even know the difference between a rabbit and a hare.......???


See, that's the thing, you're not actually providing any info other than "Your wrong, I have experience". and that's not info.

You can tell me I'm wrong in every post you make and do it a thousand times.. it doesn't mean squat if you're not willing to explain why I'm wrong in detail... and you're clearly not doing that.. You keep going on about how what I learn on the internet is not accurate and its wrong.. NEWS FLASH: YOU'RE ON THE INTERNET RIGHT NOW and someone is asking you to explain yourself so they can evaluate any errors they might be making. And I should note, when you finally do explain what errors are being made and why they are errors, I will have learned something from the internet! LOL

You also keep aligning the internet as a poor and unreliable place to learn about things.. and to that I say you are absolutely wrong.. horribly backwards on that.

The internet is the best place in the world to get information. its turned me into a solar expert, taught me how to process a pig from cradle to freezer.. In fact, I've learned more from the internet in the past twenty years than I learned all through grade school and college combined... and I put that knowledge to work every day.

So when you align learning things on the internet as being a low quality or poor information resource, its a bit offensive intellectually, because I know better than that from three decades of actual and real experience.

So lets try it again.. You claim that some of my assumptions are incorrect, I'd like to hear from you why.. in detail, so I can learn your opinion and perspective and assimilate it into my plan if its legit.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

My latest preparation involves a bit of chemistry. I am developing an ointment that will be essential in any true doomsday scenario. I have reformulated six times from the first attempt. My latest attempt, named preparation G, seemed to have almost the right properties but was a little off in it's consistency. I feel that I am very close to a breakthrough. I get the feeling I am reinventing the wheel, however.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> My latest preparation involves a bit of chemistry. I am developing an ointment that will be essential in any true doomsday scenario. I have reformulated six times from the first attempt. My latest attempt, named preparation G, seemed to have almost the right properties but was a little off in it's consistency. I feel that I am very close to a breakthrough. I get the feeling I am reinventing the wheel, however.


Hey man, I'm not judging but that's a lot of testing. Are you sure you want a breakthrough?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Murby said:


> You keep doing this and its getting annoying.. You say I'm wrong but then don't offer an explanation as to how I am wrong. You're not offering any counter-point or anything analytical in nature, you just go on and on that I'm wrong.
> 
> This means one of two things, either you don't know you're doing it, maybe because you don't realize that I want to hear your opinions explained in detail, or you don't know why I'm wrong, you just think I am..
> 
> ...


You will be fine..........I am done, with interacting with you. You say you got no value from this conversation.......Sorry about that. My hope is that maybe someone else was reading this and they got some value. If no one got any value from this conversation, I am OK with that, sometime conversations have value and sometimes they don't.

*Frank Sinatra – My Way Lyrics*

My friend, I'll say it clear
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain
I've lived a life that's full
I traveled each and ev'ry highway
And more, much more than this, I did it my way

Regrets, I've had a few
But then again, too few to mention
I did what I had to do , I saw it through without exemption
I planned each charted course, each careful step along the highway
And more, much more than this, I did it my way

Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew
When I bit off more than I could chew
And through it all, when there was doubt
I ate it up and spit it out
I faced it all and I stood tall and did it my way

I've loved, I've laughed and cried
I've had my fill, my share of losing
And now, as tears subside, I find it all so amusing
To think I did all that
And may I say, not in a shy way,
"Oh, no, oh, no, not me, I did it my way"

For what is a man, what has he got?
If not himself, then he has naught
The right to say the things he feels and not the words of one who kneels
The record shows I took the blows and did it my way!


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

A friend of mine started dating a fire fighter and was forced to give up every candle in the home..

I got over 40 lbs of brand new candles and another 20 lbs of partially used candles for free today. That brings my storage total to around 200 lbs.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Murby said:


> A friend of mine started dating a fire fighter and was forced to give up every candle in the home..
> 
> I got over 40 lbs of brand new candles and another 20 lbs of partially used candles for free today. That brings my storage total to around 200 lbs.


Total score


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> barnbilder said: ↑
> My latest preparation involves a bit of chemistry. I am developing an ointment that will be essential in any true doomsday scenario. I have reformulated six times from the first attempt. My latest attempt, named preparation G, seemed to have almost the right properties but was a little off in it's consistency. I feel that I am very close to a breakthrough. I get the feeling I am reinventing the wheel, however.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Total score


I know.. I get lucky sometimes. 

I've been looking for an Electric Vehicle battery but not having any luck on a good deal. Almost got my hands on a battery from a Chevy Volt that was in a roll over accident and completely totaled.. The car only had 15,000 miles on it. 

Solar system + 18kw lithium ion battery = I could disconnect from the utility grid all together and still waste energy like we waste water.

Man, I've been looking all over the country and everyone either wants too much money or they have high miles...


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Was browsing craigslist and found a seller getting rid of a bunch of ham radio stuff for really cheap. Some lady's father died and she's been procrastinating cleaning out the basement for a few years.. Finally got around to it, put some stuff up on CL.

I picked up a bunch of mobile handheld antenna's, one multi-band jumper antenna, a Kenwood handheld 2 meter radio, a mobile vehicle 2 meter radio, two different antenna tuners, and an all band world radio receiver.. About $800 of stuff for $100... she just wanted it gone. 
Was playing with radio's last night and everything works great!


----------

